# Help on Bianchi sizing



## orkaccio (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

My wife is 5' 8" with an inseam of 33" and 3/4 (skinny and tall). She currently ride a 1885 51 cm size. We have doubts that this is the right size and we are now thinking on getting a 55cm. Do you have any advice considering, of course, only Bianchi bicycles. We were trying to get an old EV2 but the actual sizes are as follows:
-Seat tube center of bottom bracket to center to top tube 55cm
-Seat tube center of bottom bracket to top of seat tube 59cm
-Top tube center of seat tube to center of head tube 57cm

(it may be a 57 or even a 59 frame looking at the catalogue geometry)

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm just under 5' 9" with a 32" inseam and I am riding a 53cm FG Lite that I could still raise the seatpost on if I had to. I set it up pretty close to my 2 Colnago road bikes, but I had to put a couple more spacers under the stem because the headtube is a little shorter than the Colnagos. What kind of reach does your wife need? I need a 65cm reach and the 50cm sloping Colnagos and the 53cm Bianchis fit. I think I could also go to a 48cm sloping Colnago and a 55cm Bianchi and still make the bikes fit.

If your wife has a short reach, you might want to lean toward the 53. If she has a long reach you can probably go with the 55. You will also need to think about the amount of drop from the saddle to the bars.


----------



## orkaccio (Nov 12, 2007)

How do you calculate the reach: tip of the saddle to center of the handlebar or how?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 65cm reach number is my overall reach, which is the top tube length plus stem length. You might want to go to the Wrench Science website and use their fit system. It worked out pretty well for me when I had no clue what Colnago to get. It recommended a 53 c-t or 51 c-c frame, and that ended up being just right.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

my gf rides a 51cm 1885...and shes 5'4"


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Def look into the 53 or 55


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I would say the 53 - Since your wife has long legs, a bigger size might stretch her out too much.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Peanya said:


> Since your wife has long legs, a bigger size might stretch her out too much.


 :blush2: WOW, let me take a second to explain to you why that recommendation is wrong on SO MANY levels. :blush2:


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

consider getting her a shorter stem too as it seems most of her height is in her legs


----------

